# Funktionen/Arbeitsschritte über Menü sinnvoll aufteilen



## Gast (21. Dez 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Programm mit einer Menüleiste. In dieser Menüleiste sind zwei Optionen. "verbinden" und "auslesen".

Beim klicken von verbinden soll mit der Datenbank verbunden werden. Beim klick auf auslesen soll ein Statement ausführen (SELECT * FROM Namen).

Wo müsste ich dann welchen Teil der Verbindung hinschreiben (also Connection, Statement, ResultSet)?


----------



## The_S (22. Dez 2006)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wo müsste ich dann welchen Teil der Verbindung hinschreiben (also Connection, Statement, ResultSet)?



Versteh jetzt net so ganz was du meinst ... hät ma spontan gesagt den Teil für die Connection sollte beim Klicken auf "Verbinden" erledigt werden und der Rest beim Klicken auf "Auslesen".

Das nächste Mal bitte Aussagekräftigere Titel verwenden, danke!


----------



## L-ectron-X (22. Dez 2006)

*Titel angepasst*


----------



## Guest (23. Dez 2006)

In "Verbinden" nur die Zugangsdaten wie Loginnamen, Passwort, IP/Hostname des Servers 
abfragen und prüfen ob erreichbar. Alles andere dort, wo es hingehört, in die Abfragen selbst.


----------

